# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Нужна помощь!!!!

## Иваныч8888

Здравствуйте! Ничего не могу скачать(( 2 года успешно пользовался Гранд Смета и разными конфигами 1С,однако теперь АБСОЛЮТНО НИЧЕГО скачать не могу( Поясните для тех кто в танке, что случилось? Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Fyala

Здраствуйте! Всё отлично скачивается. Это что-то у вас. Может, adblock стоит ? вы откуда пытаетесь скачать ? с юниьбита, турбобита и эбея всё отлично скачивается.

----------


## Ania13

Добрый день! Ничего не могу скачать, в чём может быть проблема?

----------


## Fyala

> Добрый день! Ничего не могу скачать, в чём может быть проблема?


Добрый! ну а что пишет то пк ? ошибка какая ?

----------

